# Installing new construction windows in old House



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Plywood ripped to correct widths and incorporated to all the proper flashing details.


----------



## Fisher252 (Jan 28, 2011)

So, it is fine to rip the plywood to 3/4" and just nail it on there? Just put a nail in the center of the strip every 6" or so? Should I use adhesive between the plywood and studs? Would 1x lumber work fine too


----------



## Larculy (Oct 5, 2011)

Just use 1x2 firring strips available at all home centers with less work and cost. It is better to fasten with screws and glue to minimize the movement


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

I find it nearly impossible not to split those furring strips without pre-drilling, so I'd say the plywood as well. Screw it and glue it..... You might want to also cut the siding back more so the entire nailing flange sits (ie: seals)on the nice flat surface, rather than some old siding with gaps, peeling paint, etc.


----------



## Larculy (Oct 5, 2011)

HomeSealed said:


> I find it nearly impossible not to split those furring strips without pre-drilling, so I'd say the plywood as well. Screw it and glue it..... You might want to also cut the siding back more so the entire nailing flange sits (ie: seals)on the nice flat surface, rather than some old siding with gaps, peeling paint, etc.


I kow. using coarse threaded scews will split as they penetrate much to fast. You must use the fine thread screw,readily available.


----------



## Larculy (Oct 5, 2011)

Fisher252 said:


> I am going to be installing some new construction windows with built in j-channel in my house. There is dutch lap siding on the house that will be covered with Tyvek then vinyl. The entire window frame will be removed down to the rough opening.
> 
> My question- Where the Current siding nails onto the studs in the RO, I have about 3/4" - 1" of stud showing (as it should be), but I need to "furr out" this area so that the window will be on the same plane as the current siding. What would be the best way to do this?


Are you removing the Dutch-Lap siding first?


----------



## Fisher252 (Jan 28, 2011)

Larculy said:


> Are you removing the Dutch-Lap siding first?


No, I was planning to leave the siding.


----------



## Larculy (Oct 5, 2011)

*Covering over old siding*



Fisher252 said:


> No, I was planning to leave the siding.


In my experience of seeing old siding(assuming its Vinyl Dutch lap) covered you inherent problems such as,having to jam out all doors windows etc. and you have an unstable substrate that cause the new siding to appear full of unevenness. I would suggest removing the old siding and install 1/4" fan-fold insulation. This should avoid any jam out process.....Good luck


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

Judging by the op's description, I'm pretty sure that its not vinyl.:no: ..... Obviously vinyl siding should never be gone over under any circumstances.
Assuming that it is the original wood siding, it is pretty common to go over it due to the cost savings. I would say though that I like to add fanfold and then either tape the seams or add tyvek (or similar) over that, rather than just wrapping tyvek on the wood.


----------



## Fisher252 (Jan 28, 2011)

Yes, it is the original wood siding, not vinyl. I will use plywood, that sounds like a better idea than 1x lumber, and probably cheaper too.

Actually, half of the house is an addition that has some type of particle board type straight lap siding on it. So, it is not flat like the dutch lap. Would it be ok to put fanfold over that, then vinyl, or do I need to pull that off and sheath it?


----------



## 1910NE (Sep 5, 2010)

Depending on how many windows you have to do, using 2x stock should be a lot cheaper than 4x8x1 plywood..assuming you have a table saw to rip it.


----------

